# new frog species found in columbia



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

check it out on msn.com about the 10 new species of frogs found in colombia

Exotic frogs found in Colombian Eden - Science - MSNBC.com


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Haha Umbrasprite just started a thread about this about an hour ago

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sc...n-species-discovered-columbia.html#post327904

Its still really cool though. I really like the glass frogs.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

haha o well, yeah its pretty neat stuff


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

kawickstrom said:


> Haha Umbrasprite just started a thread about this about an hour ago
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sc...n-species-discovered-columbia.html#post327904
> 
> Its still really cool though. I really like the glass frogs.



Frogman824 started one as well and he was the only one to spell Colombia right...


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

lol sorry fixed what i could


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: new frog species found in colombia*

lol sorry fixed what i could


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> Frogman824 started one as well and he was the only one to spell Colombia right...


Ha Ha....good catch. Comes from living in DC!


----------

